# Where to buy these car "ashtray" rubber seats?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Customer used it as an ashtray. Went for a car cleaning and the car washer may have forgotten to put it back on its place. What do you call this:



http://imgur.com/a/s40fOW8


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

That is a power window switch sometimes called a window thingy


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You let someone smoke in your car?
In any case, if you're talking about that little insert in the door handle, you most likely will not be able to find an exact aftermarket replacement. You should be able to order one from the Parts department at your dealer, or you can just improvise and make your own to fit in there.
Or you can just not have anything in there. Not sure what purpose they serve.
What year and model car do you have?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Went for a car cleaning and the car washer may have forgotten to put it back on its place.











I pulled mine all out, I usally use the blow nozzle to blow out debris out of the map pockets and door handles and dust off the dash, they just want to blow away. I save them in a ziplock bag, they'll go back when the vehicle is retired.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Customer used it as an ashtray. Went for a car cleaning and the car washer may have forgotten to put it back on its place. What do you call this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/s40fOW8


Passengers are taught by Uber to RESPECT Drivers and Their Property

Just as Much as Uber Respects Drivers !


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 440966
> 
> I pulled mine all out, I usally use the blow nozzle to blow out debris out of the map pockets and door handles and dust off the dash, they just want to blow away. I save them in a ziplock bag, they'll go back when the vehicle is retired.


Is that a Hyundai?

You could just take it out and clean it. 
It's just a cover for the screw that holds the door panel into place. 
It comes right off if you take a small knife you can get it out and clean it.

My real question is why the **** are you allowing a Pax to smoke in your car? 
Don't let these ****ers take you and your car hostage. 
Grow a pair and learn to say NO!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

What kind of car is it? Year as well...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If they are not available at the dealer you could maybe hit up a junkyard.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Go to your dealership, tell them what you need, buy it if you like the price, get the part number if you don’t, go home, google the part number, find hundreds of options, choose the best for what you need, order the part, wait for delivery.

ps: it helps to give the make, model and year when asking for help locating car parts.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

For some actual help this is what I got on Amazon for around $19 they line in everything door pockets coin tray cup holders etc (might be on ebay too.) I got some for my car but they tend to randomly fold up/bend in heat and leave a little unknown liquid underneath them.
Some wording along these lines...Auovo is just a company name. might just try car pocket liners but they need to be for your car model.
Auovo Anti Dust Mats for (your car year/model) Custom Fit Door Pocket Liners Cup Holder Pads Console Mats Accessories(16pcs/Set) (Black)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Customer used it as an ashtray. Went for a car cleaning and the car washer may have forgotten to put it back on its place. What do you call this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/s40fOW8


Concrete crack filler needed also


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like a Mazda, as I have the same thing...... you should be able to get them from the dealer.... no idea what that would be called but roll into a Mazda dealer and show them they will be able to pull it up and give you a price. Or call them, and you can order online from Mazda-Parts.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Had to do something similar on my car. 
Made leather inserts from a $2 black leather purse bought at the thrift store


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

2015 mazda 3 isport. That pic I posted was the left side. The right side was missing. The car wash people must've taken it out to clean out the ashes. They must've forgotten to put it back on. I went back to the car wash shop and they said "hmm mmm".



doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 440966
> 
> I pulled mine all out, I usally use the blow nozzle to blow out debris out of the map pockets and door handles and dust off the dash, they just want to blow away. I save them in a ziplock bag, they'll go back when the vehicle is retired.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> 2015 mazda 3 isport. That pic I posted was the left side. The right side was missing. The car wash people must've taken it out to clean out the ashes. They must've forgotten to put it back on. I went back to the car wash shop and they said "hmm mmm".


Try ebay or dealer or junkyard


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Well what is it called?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Well what is it called?


Good question. It's that thing-ma-jing that goes in the door handle, I think that's the technical term


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Well what is it called?


Door pocket liner?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Sounds like it...



Amos69 said:


> Door pocket liner?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Customer used it as an ashtray. Went for a car cleaning and the car washer may have forgotten to put it back on its place. What do you call this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/s40fOW8


Smoking in your car? What's wrong with YOU?
End the ride, invite pax to gtfo.


----------

